# Werlich Trike - Age?



## Sherrie (Aug 20, 2013)

Hello
I have been surfing the net trying to find info on my little Tricycle. But, no luck.
Can anyone help me with the age?
Thanks
Sherrie


----------



## OldRider (Aug 21, 2013)

Nice trike! I use to own a Werlich trike from the 1930s, mine had individual pedal steps in the rear and a bit of a different badge, I would say yours is from the 40s or possibly a bit later. Here is mine.


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm not that familiar with the developments in design of Canadian-made tricycles to even guess at an age for this one. OldRider's estimate is probably pretty much right on since he's very knowledgeable when it comes to Canadian cycles. This Werlich trike I was watching just sold on ebay the other day: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Wer...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_210&hash=item338480f698

Dave


----------

